# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Autoridad Nacional del Agua designa a administradores locales del recurso hídrico

## gpacheco

La Autoridad Nacional del Agua (ANA), como ente rector del Sistema Nacional de Recursos Hídricos, designó mediante resolución jefatural Nº 0015-2009-ANA a los Administradores Locales del Agua (ALA).  
Dicha resolución, suscrita por el jefe de la ANA, Abelardo De la Torre Villanueva, encarga con eficacia anticipada al 31 de diciembre del 2008 las funciones de  Administradores Locales de Agua a 69 profesionales a nivel nacional. 
Estos funcionarios forman parte de la estructura orgánica de la Autoridad Nacional del Agua y tienen como función principal dirigir la gestión integrada, multisectorial y participativa de los recursos hídricos en las cuencas de sus jurisdicciones.  
La Autoridad Nacional del Agua es responsable de dictar las normas y establecer los procedimientos para la gestión integrada y sostenible de los recursos hídricos.  *Fuente: www.andina.com.pe (03/02/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Autoridad Nacional del Agua dará conferencia sobre problemática de este recurso en Perú Agencia del Agua de Brasil evaluará con ANA cooperación para mejor manejo del recurso hídrico Autoridad Nacional del Agua participa en V Foro Mundial del Agua Autoridad Nacional del Agua participará en el V Foro Mundial del Agua en Turquía Autoridad Nacional del Agua y agricultores de Mala avanzan en mejor aprovechamiento de recurso hídrico

----------

